# Compact camera - looking at value for money buy



## kneo (Nov 6, 2012)

My current Canon S2 has conked off because of a notorious CCD issue. Am not feeling like repair it as the costs may not justify revival.

Looking at new compact cam. Don't want to get a bulky camera having long lenses as having used it have experienced it to be a bit of an issue. No interest in M mode but definitely want PAS at least. Not looking at learning photography, just want something that can take quick good photographs. 

Budget - Less than 12-13K (cheaper the better). I'd rather have a cheaper cam which performs better than it's peers !
Body - Compact (no long lenses protruding out when in camera is switched off)
Brands - Canon/Nikon/Panasonic/Sony 
Good to have features -HDR shooting if possible/RAW if possible (no I am not going to use CHDK for this)/AA battery if possible (already have good batteries/charger)
Need to have featuers - PAS mode/Optical IS

Would most probably be getting it from eBay but if some shop gives me some buy back option for my Canon S2IS (with tube + ND filter), I'd be more than happy to avail the offer.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 6, 2012)

TZ 25 has got HDR.. It was 13k on ebay some time back


----------



## kneo (Nov 6, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> TZ 25 has got HDR.. It was 13k on ebay some time back



HDR is only a value-add - not a must-have feature. Thanks for the recommendation though.


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2012)

SX160 almost ticks all the boxes...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 6, 2012)

But IQ of TZ25 >> SX160


----------



## kneo (Nov 7, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> But IQ of TZ25 >> SX160



I've read somewhere that the Lumix series does not auto-adjust exposure on half-click the way rest of the cameras do. One has to press the Exposure button and then click. Is that true? 

PS - I miss my S2IS . It was a brilliant camera when it was released.


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2012)

SX160 IS - Except HDR/RAW everthing else is available.
F550 EXR - Cheapest RAW capable camera. - Sensor shift
P300 - Cheapest fast lens compact.
TZ25 - One of the nice cam in this budget
WB150F - One of the most deserving VFM camera

*My pick*
SX160
F550EXR
TZ25

Yeah, S2 is a nice cam... I am sure, still it would take excellent images...


----------



## kneo (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks @nac

Would I get significantly better gains if I up my budget to around 14-15K? I don't want to spend more than that because of a simple reason that I am not looking at doing photography (like enthusiast amateurs!). I went through that phase when I got my S2 (in 2003/04) but came out of it and found that I don't have time and money to devote to good photography. I ended up using my S2 primarily to take 'good' photographs during family functions, travel and most importantly clicking my 4 yr old son for his 8*12 hard prints. And the more I think about it the more I am sure that despite my fascination with DSLRs I will not ever go that route because that something too fragile and sensitive for me to handle. So even if I buy a Canon G series, I may not end up doing justice to it. 

Will all that history I am trying to get myself a decent cam trying very hard not go spend more than I'd ever use the camera for!


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2012)

Kneo,
If you have ebay 10% (1k) coupon, you can use it and get SX240 for 15k. With SX240, you will get significant gain as far as IQ is concerned.


----------



## kneo (Nov 7, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have a 10% coupon. But I'd definitely keep this as an option and may end up buying it grudgingly if the other cams in contention do not tick all boxes


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2012)

^ If you have ICICI debit/card or AMEX you can avail 7% coupon with which you can get up to max of 1k discount... So for 15k you can get SX240.


----------



## kneo (Nov 8, 2012)

Between SX240, S9100/9300 and TZ30 which would be your pick?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 8, 2012)

SX240 for image quality 

Nikon S9300 for ZOOM

Pana TZ30 for portability.


----------



## kneo (Nov 8, 2012)

Nikon is out after reading a few reviews. I guess it's just sx240 v/s tz30 now.


----------



## nac (Nov 8, 2012)

I would pick SX240.


----------



## kneo (Nov 8, 2012)

TZ30 is being given rave reviews especially by photographyblog.com as the IQ is supposedly better than other cams. Somehow I too am leaning torwards it. Dpreview has a strange comment about high noise at ISO 100 but other reviews don't share that view. I am not sure about the authenticity of these reviews now!

TZ30 has 24mm as opposed to 25mm of 240 and has an advantage of no popup lenses (so easier to hold). It also has GPS/HDR/touchscreen as features (honestly I don't give a hoot about them but they're there).


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 8, 2012)

Studio shot comparison: Digital Photography Review

Try this. Compare both at ISO 100 and 400


----------



## kneo (Nov 9, 2012)

Not much to differ between the two. Thanks for this


----------



## nac (Nov 9, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Studio shot comparison: Digital Photography Review
> Try this. Compare both at ISO 100 and 400





kneo said:


> Not much to differ between the two. Thanks for this



  

Yeah, TZ30 is a feature filled camera...


----------



## kneo (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks to you all and a short trip, I've managed to be thoroughly confused about the final selection. I've realized that I do need zoom (at least 12x) and something which will allow me to 'hold' the camera the way they are supposed to be held and not pick it up with two fingers on each side ! Strange but I was just not comfortable with clicking snaps holding it like that and viewing the image on the LCD. The viewfinder (whether optical or electronic) is a must have for me to be able to be comfortable while clicking. I may just end up in the realm of mirrorless cameras.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 20, 2012)

I would recommend SX240 anyday.


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

Kneo,
Mirrorless, is a better option. The cheapest being the EPL1, but you don't have the budget. You can get entry level bridge cameras in your budget, but there won't be optical IS. How about increasing your budget or buying a used DSLR.


----------



## kneo (Jan 7, 2013)

Just a small update. 

Am still unsure whether I should go the DSLR or the mirrorless or a high end digital compact (G1/G12). For the interim have got hold of a used Canon SX10IS. The Canon service center refused to even take my S2IS in for repairs !!! Wondering where I can escalate


----------

